

Chrome's FlashBlock Epic Fail - est
http://evil.hackademix.net/pocs/chrome/flashblock/

======
est
Blog spot here:

<http://hackademix.net/2009/12/10/why-chrome-has-no-noscript/>

I think Chrome should consider exposure of more APIs, like context menu items,
network stack, direct Skia calls, etc.

Chrome has builtin libjingle for p2p, but currently mainly used tinyxml for
parsing XMPP and bookmark syncing. If we can script it with Javascript how
awesome is that!

